# Where do I get Inline heater fittings?



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

When making an inline heater, where do you guys get the heyco fittings from and what's the average cost? (I realize it will vary slightly depending on heater diameter).

I also saw on an old thread in another forum where one was made from PVC fittings without the heyco fitting. Any idea what the fitting would have been? ( ok, as I typed that I realized it's awfully vague, but on the off chance someone was familiar with a similar type pvc fitting I thought I would ask)

Lastlly, suggestions on clear PVC piping? I figured it would give the advantage of being able to see when heater was kicking on and off.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I was considering an inline heater myself but they seem to be very hard to find now. Are you talking about a DIY heater? I have never heard of DIY heaters yet.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have two heyco fitings, they will still send free samples via mail, i ended up being lazy and buying a hydor inline heater. If you want to grab the fittings from me, send me a pm, you can pick them up in east york or where-ever i happen to be during the day.

Fwiw, inline heater is the best bet ever!!!


----------

